# Aluminum honeycomb and resin wrapped around a Majestic Squire.



## More4dan (Apr 8, 2017)

I picked up this really cool blank at the SW Houston Woodcraft. The guy who makes them works there. I've seen similar for knife handles and always thought it would make a great pen blank and I believe it does. 

Danny







Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## rhall_8 (Apr 8, 2017)

Great pen and blank!


----------



## RobS (Apr 8, 2017)

That's the bees knees. Haha. I love it. Awesome creativity.


----------



## budnder (Apr 8, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 8, 2017)

That's great.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 9, 2017)

The Blank was made by: www.theblankmasters.com

Check out their etsy page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Gregf (Apr 9, 2017)

Very nice!
Thanks for posting the source.
I ordered a couple.
How was it to turn?


----------



## More4dan (Apr 9, 2017)

I was warned that some pieces may pop out of the aluminum when initially turning round. And I did have 2 pieces do exactly that. Once turned round no more did. I'm guessing by the time the OD was 0.7" all was good. It turned like AA. Drilled the same but with more noise.  You must keep the blank cool or the aluminum will expand and could separate from the resin. 

I rough turned using HSS on my metal lathe and finished turning by hand with carbide. I did use a sanding block for initial sanding to keep the honeycomb from "raising" above the surface.  I sanded 320 dry, 500 wet, and MM through 12000 wet. Then pink rouge on my buffer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Gregf (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## OZturner (Apr 9, 2017)

Glorious Pen, Dan.
I agree a Superb Blank, Beautifully Fitted and Finish.
Thank you for your Comments on the Turning of this style of blank.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## magpens (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful pen !!!! . Gonna hafta get some of those blanks !!!


----------



## furini (Apr 10, 2017)

That's a great pen - nicely done!


----------



## More4dan (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I'm looking forward to playing with this new material.  I wonder if it would work for a kitless design and be strong enough without a glued in tube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RobS (Apr 10, 2017)

I believe the website says aluminite.  So you should be able to tap and thread it without issue.  The bigger question is if the resin to aluminum honey comb bond is strong enough.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 10, 2017)

RobS said:


> I believe the website says aluminite.  So you should be able to tap and thread it without issue.  The bigger question is if the resin to aluminum honey comb bond is strong enough.





Rob that is my concern as the material gets thin. I'll have to use a drop piece to test it. 
Good to know on the threading. As a back up I could make an aluminum sleeve for the threads.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 10, 2017)

very unique blank and great work on the pen...


----------



## BeeAMaker (Apr 25, 2017)

Does it come in black and yellow?


----------



## RobS (Apr 25, 2017)

You would think that would be the go to color scheme right


----------

